
Police Are the Problem, Not the Solution - jboynyc
https://indypendent.org/2017/10/police-are-the-problem-not-the-solution/
======
taxicabjesus
People are regularly unnecessarily traumatized by their interactions with the
police. I wrote about one such person in _Ordinary Rendition: The Public
Servants ' Quagmire_ [0], which touched on some of the same issues as are
discussed in this piece.

Thanks for the link.

[0] [http://www.taxiwars.org/2017/10/ordinary-rendition-public-
se...](http://www.taxiwars.org/2017/10/ordinary-rendition-public-
servants.html)

